
A father tracks his child's first words - CarolineW
https://www.good.is/articles/first-words-spreadsheet?utm_content=inf_256_81_2&utm_source=TSE&utm_medium=FB&utm_campaign=pd&tse_id=INF_5fc07700074b11e79b1a07d5f3e08d7d
======
jeffwass
I considered making an app for this when my first daughter was born.
Especially after she had a few words, it was hard to remember which were new
or which she had spoken before.

Enter a word, and a date, which defaults to current date. App will let you
know if it's a dupe, and produce plots like the article.

Of course, the idea never progressed beyond my to-do list.

~~~
hdhzy
I just put these events on Google Calendar. Easy to do from mobile phone and
searchable.

